# Gens Ace 6000mah 100C 7.6v Batteries Test



## Flora (May 24, 2017)

I received 2 Gens Ace 6000mah 100C 7.6v batteries from Gens Ace to test.

What I can tell about this batteries is WOW!
I was using before the 7200mah 7.4v battery in my SCT and used 2 together as a 4s in my Tekno 48.4 ebuggy.
Son as I started running this 6000mah batteries, I noticed a lots of power. Sometimes i felt it's too much, i had to turn down my esc a little to fit my driving, and the power is continuous doesn't faded out during the race!
Last weekend I had a chance to go the ROAR Nats. Warm up race and I was running this batteries 3 days straight without any problem.
Easily I had about 30 cycle in it and I have 0 issue with the batteries. I always charge them with my Icharger with 2C charge rate. I didn't noticed any heat or puff on the cells!
Also this battery is a slightly smaller than a regular size so on road cars would get an advantage of it also. Lover profile LCG.
Other future of the battery is 5mm plug on the both side so easily can connect them to use as a 4s battery.
Dimensions: 
Lenght:138.5mm
Width: 45.6mm
Height:22.5mm
Weight:272g
Discharge rate:100C
Max burst:200C


----------

